# Fish ID? 2nd ave pier 6-16-14



## Compuman202 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys and girls. My father and I fished 2nd ave pier today. Fishing was good but no real large fish. Got 6 blues, a toadfish, few pinfish (yippie). I did get these two that I'm not sure about. Any ideas on what they are?


----------



## joe93 (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure about the first one, but one in the third picture looks like a threadfin.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

First is certainly something in the jack family; my vote goes to the Pacific Bumperfish. 
http://www.mexfish.com/fish/pbump/pbump.htm
As for the last picture, it's a threadfin herring aka greenback.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

First one is an Atlantic Bumper. Very common in the summer on gold hook rigs.
Other is a greenback, also very common.


----------



## Compuman202 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah they were on gold hooks. Thanks for the info


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Bumperfish, one more to remember, thanks guys, don't know if Ive seen this one, 3rd pic Greenback. saw a approx 10" toadfish last night, beautiful orange color for such an ugly fish


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Bumperfish, one more to remember, thanks guys, don't know if Ive seen this one, 3rd pic Greenback. saw a approx 10" toadfish last night, beautiful orange color for such an ugly fish


Yesterday i saw a silver sea trout, a fish usually found in the gulf of mexico, and a small remora where caught.
I thought the remora was a cobia when it first came over the rail.
Piers can produce some odd fish!


----------



## Slough (Sep 2, 2013)

Both are excellent bait fish for big channel bass if tailed hooked and fished live.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Any thoughts of what my striped friend is?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Northern kingfish. One of the 3 whiting species in SC


----------



## PierJockey (May 31, 2014)

why thats commonly known as a whiting. around summer and spring time they gain dark spots and lines. the official name is a southern kingfish


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

I knew you guys would know! Thanks.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Most commonly known as bait.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

PierJockey said:


> why thats commonly known as a whiting. around summer and spring time they gain dark spots and lines. the official name is a southern kingfish


I've also heard them called sea mullet. Depends where you're from. When I first heard this, I thought Mullet???? but yes, official name is southern kingfish, SC calls them Whiting, RJ you say Northern kingfish, maybe my mistake, but you need to work for DNR, think about it...go for it, K


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that i look at it more its a Southern whiting.

Three kinds in SC, you can catch all 3 in a day.
Silver with black tip on tail = Gulf Kingfish
Silver with light faded bars = Southern Kingfish
Mostly dark brown with white stripes and long front fin = Northern Kingfish

And Kieth DNR needs smarts peoples not me.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

That be a round head in the bay.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Now that i look at it more its a Southern whiting.
> 
> Three kinds in SC, you can catch all 3 in a day.
> Silver with black tip on tail = Gulf Kingfish
> ...


You made your point, my name spelled wrong, & "smarts peoples"...I still thinkyou should look into it, you're still a young buck


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

Compuman202 said:


> Hey guys and girls. My father and I fished 2nd ave pier today. Fishing was good but no real large fish. Got 6 blues, a toadfish, few pinfish (yippie). I did get these two that I'm not sure about. Any ideas on what they are?
> View attachment 12370
> View attachment 12371
> 
> View attachment 12372


The fish in the first 2 pictures is a Atlantic Bumper fish.


----------

